# Normande/ Cahors/Capdenac



## Hondaboy (Feb 8, 2017)

Off to the places mentioned in the title in April. Any info for places to visit especially between Cahors/ Capdenac appreciated. Nice villages, sites of interest, overnight stops.   Got 3 weeks so no real time constraints.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 8, 2017)

Hondaboy said:


> Off to the places mentioned in the title in April. Any info for places to visit especially between Cahors/ Capdenac appreciated. Nice villages, sites of interest, overnight stops.   Got 3 weeks so no real time constraints.



Between Cahors and Capdenac is Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, one of the Plus Beaux Villages de France and well worth a visit.
A bit further north, you have Rocamadour and the Gouffre de Padirac, both also worth visiting.

Can you be more specific re "Normande"?


----------



## Hondaboy (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks, TJBi, Normandie is not a problem, I mentioned it in case there was anywhere worth visiting on the way to Cahors


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 9, 2017)

Call in for a cup of tea if you have time. We are just South of Gourdon.


----------



## Hondaboy (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for that Garth, did not realise that Oradour sur Glane was on route so to speak and all the other info you posted


----------



## DnK (Feb 9, 2017)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie*



TJBi said:


> Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, one of the Plus Beaux Villages de France and well worth a visit



Free Aire close by and a lovely walk to this beautiful village with stunning views down the Lot valley. 44.470625, 1.679721 It's confusing re the Aire as it sits behind the camp site and as you get to the bottom of the access lane there's a paid parking / Aire (no services) to your left you need to go to the right for the free one which has free services. We stayed 3 days last September


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have plotted the Plus Beaux Villages of France on Maps.me. If anyone wants a copy of the file let me know.


----------



## TJBi (Feb 9, 2017)

Hondaboy said:


> Thanks, TJBi, Normandie is not a problem, I mentioned it in case there was anywhere worth visiting on the way to Cahors



OK, you had put "Normande", and there is a Lieu-dit called Normande in the Vendée, a well as a commune called Normandel in the Oise, so I preferred to be sure that you did indeed mean Normandie.
I can probably suggest a few places, but Normandy is quite a large area, so convenience could depend upon whether you're arriving by ferry (Cherbourg/Ouistreham/Dieppe?) or by road from the Pas de Calais.

Tom


----------



## Hondaboy (Feb 10, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> Call in for a cup of tea if you have time. We are just South of Gourdon.



Get the kettle on, I am on my way as we speak :scooter:


----------



## Hondaboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Jo001 said:


> I have plotted the Plus Beaux Villages of France on Maps.me. If anyone wants a copy of the file let me know.



Hi Jo001.yes please, do you want me email address?
Joe


----------

